# GPU-Z error at launch



## Tualatin (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi,

My specs: MSI P965, C2D 6400, 2GB DDR2-800, Leadtek 7600GT, Win-XP SP2
It's impossible to launch GPU-Z 0.0.4 on my system.
See the attached image.

p.s.
Why did you use UPX compression for the GPU-Z package?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

Tualatin said:


> p.s.
> Why did you use UPX compression for the GPU-Z package?



to make it a smaller download


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

you using an old nvidia driver?


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 6, 2007)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> _*Tualatin* : Why did you use UPX compression for the GPU-Z package?_
> 
> to make it a smaller download



- UPX compression does make sense only in case of huge source files (> 100MB, not this case)
- UPX has a significant decompression time (annoying in most of the cases)
- Executable UPX files require TEMP folder for decompression.
This is a source of troubles because you'll get different files in different folders



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> you using an old nvidia driver?



ForceWare 163.71 WHQL
The latest ...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

Tualatin said:


> - UPX compression does make sense only in case of huge source files (> 100MB, not this case)
> - UPX has a significant decompression time (annoying in most of the cases)
> - Executable UPX files require TEMP folder for decompression.
> This is a source of troubles because you'll get different files in different folders
> ...



- download size goes from 1.02 mb to 334 kb - i consider this significant
- i see no difference in decompression time. please link me to the source that states upx takes a long time to decompress
- gpu-z needs temp folder anyway, it extracts a driver binary and starts it


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 6, 2007)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> - download size goes from 1.02 mb to 334 kb - i consider this significant



For 1MB source file(s) ZIP or RAR is more than enough.



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> - gpu-z needs temp folder anyway, it extracts a driver binary and starts it



Why do you need a TEMP folder for that *GPU-Z.sys* (26608 bytes) file?
Why don't you put both files in the same folder and launch the executable?
People don't use to delete the TEMP files on a regular basis and for this reason they'll get a messed up HDD.

Anyway, in my case, I launch GPU-Z, I get that SYS file in the TEMP folder and that error message.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

Tualatin said:


> For 1MB source file(s) ZIP or RAR is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- if its not compressed people can run it directly off the web
- if it needs its own folder it should have an installation
- if you just allow "run from any folder" you can't run it from a network drive unless you copy the driver file to a folder on the physical storage
- depending on your permissions you may not be able to write to certain folders
so temp is the only way to go.

if the app doesn't crash it cleans up its files


----------



## PG (Oct 6, 2007)

Have some error on launch too. Vista 32 (notebook FSC Xa1526 (7600 GPU) Drivers 156.65). At launch it just say , it stopped working and thats it , previous versions too.


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 6, 2007)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> - if its not compressed people can run it directly off the web
> - if it needs its own folder it should have an installation
> - if you just allow "run from any folder" you can't run it from a network drive unless you copy the driver file to a folder on the physical storage
> - depending on your permissions you may not be able to write to certain folders
> so temp is the only way to go.



Come on ...
Let's take *CPU-Z* for example: 4 files in a 406KB ZIP file.
All you have to do is to create a custom folder ("C:\CPU-Z" for example), to extract those 4 files there and to launch the executable.
No installation required, everything clean.



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> if the app doesn't crash it cleans up its files



Only if it doesn't crash.
Unfortunately ...


----------



## sglider (Oct 6, 2007)

I have same error on launch too. 
GPU-Z v0.0.5
WinXP SP2
3Dfuzion 6200 PCI 
ForceWare 84.21

At launch show the attached image by Tualatin and that´s it , previous versions too.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

Tualatin said:


> Come on ...
> Let's take *CPU-Z* for example: 4 files in a 406KB ZIP file.
> All you have to do is to create a custom folder ("C:\CPU-Z" for example), to extract those 4 files there and to launch the executable.
> No installation required, everything clean.
> ...



cpu-z extracts a driver too to temp directory


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 7, 2007)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> cpu-z extracts a driver too to temp directory



I know, and I asked you why do you need to extract something?
Why both files are not present in the working directory from beginning?

p.s.
I get the same error message with *GPU-Z 0.0.5*


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2007)

without a driver gpuz will not work
i need a 32-bit and 64-bit driver. that's two files already. why complicate things for the user?


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 7, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> without a driver gpuz will not work
> i need a 32-bit and 64-bit driver. that's two files already. why complicate things for the user?



If you can't (don't want to) use different names for these drivers (for example *GPUZ32.sys* and *GPUZ64.sys*), why don't you create 2 different packages for GPU-Z (32 & 64bit)?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2007)

what's the advantage?


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 7, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> what's the advantage?



no executable archive, no TEMP folder, all the files are present from beginning, everything clean.


----------



## PG (Oct 7, 2007)

Version 5 the same error . Program stopped working (on start).


----------



## Giux-900 (Oct 7, 2007)

*error or crash at launch*

Hi ! I have this error at launch gpuz:
"impossible find driver" and in system report the error of service gpuz "impossible start service"
or system freeze !

i have tried with catalyst 7.7 and 7.9 without solutions.. 

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tualatin said:


> no executable archive, no TEMP folder, all the files are present from beginning, everything clean.



What's your problem with the temp folder? Double click the file and it works, why would you care if it extracts something in the temp folder? The folder is there for exactly this purpose.


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 7, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> What's your problem with the temp folder? Double click the file and it works, why would you care if it extracts something in the temp folder? The folder is there for exactly this purpose.



I don't have any problem with the TEMP folder, the main question is why does he need a TEMP folder.
The main problem is that GPU-Z (any version) cannot be launched on my system (and I'm not the only one in this situation).
I'm trying to help here and I really don't understand what's your problem?


----------



## Kainco (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm having exactly the same error message. My system is a Dell Inspiron E1705 with a GeForce 7900GS Go flashed to GF 7900GTX Go.

w1zard, I know it's a little more work, but, could you please not use UPX compression and create a file like de CPU-Z, just to try if the problem is fixed?

People in Colombia have been reporting several issues with the program, you can see them here: http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=110455


----------



## FatForester (Oct 8, 2007)

Tualatin, all you're doing is just arguing for the sake of it. What you're wanting to do would be far more complicated than what W1z has already implemented. Gpu-z IMO is very "clean" and boots up very quickly and also gets rid of any temp files. And with the UPX compression, I've had no problems with it. I prefer this method over CPU-Z any day, because with cpu-z you have to download, decompress, then run the exe (which takes about 10-20 seconds to load itself). GPU-Z is obviously in beta and bickering like that doesn't help anything.


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 8, 2007)

The same error message (and crash) with GPU-Z 0.0.6


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2007)

tualatin contact me on instant messenger please


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 8, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> tualatin contact me on instant messenger please



Check out your "Private Messages" folder.


----------



## Slythfox (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys, UPX has nothing to do with the problem some people are experiencing. I agree with W1zzard, UPX is a very nice compression utility that can drastically compress dll and exe files. Especially when concerned with web bandwidth, this is very important.

Two versions, 32 and 64 bit versions is just extra redundancy. It means extra packaging to do for a release, and more bandwidth if a user downloads the wrong version, or chooses to also download the 64 bit version.

As for UPX being slow: I use UPX a lot for other things. To be honest, I've seen no difference in speed or performance with UPX. It's not something to be concerned about.
And btw, it takes about a second or so for GPU-Z to load most likely because of all the information it has to pull. Have you ever tried pulling information from Windows WMI objects? This is blazing fast in comparison.


----------



## PG (Oct 9, 2007)

Who said it has somehing todo with the UPX , i just said like others not like the guy whinning about compression, that i have an error on start and dunno whats it about. I use now Vista and dont have the watson here like in XP , and i dont know how to use MSVS debugger


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2007)

if you get the crash at startup PLEASE contact me on instant messenger. thats the fastest way to sort it out


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 9, 2007)

I found the answer here: http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=111509.0
GPU-Z doesn't work with personalized drivers!
You need a generic Nvidia driver.
Why?
I think *W1zzard* knows better.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 9, 2007)

hey W1zz any chance of maybe allowing S3 and Voodoo cards to run on GPU-Z, noticed they aint supported


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2007)

Tualatin said:


> I found the answer here: http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=111509.0
> GPU-Z doesn't work with personalized drivers!
> You need a generic Nvidia driver.
> Why?
> I think *W1zzard* knows better.



not true. use the search function on the website to find all people with customized drivers


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> hey W1zz any chance of maybe allowing S3 and Voodoo cards to run on GPU-Z, noticed they aint supported



after the nvidia and ati bugs are sorted out


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## Tualatin (Oct 9, 2007)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> not true. use the search function on the website to find all people with customized drivers



Using the driver downloaded from Leadtek I've got only GPU-Z crashes.
Using the driver downloaded from Nvidia I had no problems with GPU-Z.
Both of them are ForceWare 163.71 WHQL.
How can you explain that?


----------



## techno_mancer (Oct 9, 2007)

immediately crashes on startup.

OS: Vista 32bit
GPU: Nvidia 8600M GS
Driver: 156.66, 162.62 (crashes on both)

---
Faulting application GPU-Z.0.0.6.exe, version 0.0.6.0, time stamp 0x470945c3, faulting module GPU-Z.0.0.6.exe, version 0.0.6.0, time stamp 0x470945c3, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0001a2f1, process id 0xf7c, application start time 0x01c809e4f2c79a20.
---


----------



## hemersonmf (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, the GPU-Z 0.0.6 dont work at my PC.
When i clicked, the program didnt start. thus, didnt open and nothing happing.

My config is Athlon 64 3700+, Asus a8v-x and XFX 6800Xtreme 256mb / 256bit (agp 8x).
Im using WinXP 32bit SP2
tkx.


----------



## FatForester (Oct 10, 2007)

Hemersonmf, I have a similar system to yours and experience no problems. You might want to check your drivers like Tualatin. I also read somewhere that 6800's were finicky because of all the different configurations with memory size and bus speeds. O and Tualatin, feedback is great, but trying to argue about beta software is counter-productive.


----------



## rafael.f (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello guys!

I would like to report same startup problem:

GPU-z version: 0.0.6
OS: Windows XP Pro SP2
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache(TM)
Driver: ForceWare 84.21

Cheers,

Rafael


----------



## hemersonmf (Oct 10, 2007)

FatForester said:


> Hemersonmf, I have a similar system to yours and experience no problems. You might want to check your drivers like Tualatin. I also read somewhere that 6800's were finicky because of all the different configurations with memory size and bus speeds. O and Tualatin, feedback is great, but trying to argue about beta software is counter-productive.



Hi. I dont know if my drivers like Tualatin.
I noticed that whenever I begin the program and appears in the manager of tasks DrWatson. I verified in my log and I am posting the same here, in order to help.  
I still don't get to execute the program.

Thanks

LOG (txt format):


----------



## ksfung (Oct 11, 2007)

although i tried v0.0.7, still cannot work on my vista with my dell m1210 with nvidia go 7400


----------



## Kainco (Oct 14, 2007)

w1z, I've just send you an email, I'm willing to help you as much as possible. I've tried v.0.0.7 with no results.


----------



## dwax (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine dose nothing. Double click on it and nothing happens. Older versions locked up my PC and I had to do a hard re-start.


----------



## Giux-900 (Nov 18, 2007)

*GPU-Z error or freeze at launch*

Hi ! 

The software gpu-z crash my system at launch, I've tried all versions with no results..

OS: Windows XP Pro SP2
GPU: Gecube X1950XT AGP
Driver: Catalyst 7.x (same errors with all recent versions)


----------



## Giux-900 (Nov 19, 2007)

Giux-900 said:


> Hi !
> 
> The software gpu-z crash my system at launch, I've tried all versions with no results..
> 
> ...



up ! 
W1zzard ?


----------

